# Missing greyhound - Cumbernauld area



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Folks

I've lifted this from another forum that I use - if anyone in the area can keep an eye out for this missing dog please, and contact Elaine if they see her, it would be much appreciated :thumb:

Since the original appeal below, she's been spotted yesterday near Bonnyrigg and then twice near Grangemouth.

It is very worrying the longer she is AWOL, she is such a timid girl, but may come close if you crouch down and maybe take some dog treats and some water with you if you can help in the search and a ‘Lasso’ type lead.



Summer, a timid black greyhound girl, got badly spooked and slipped her collar and bolted Friday night in this area. Elaine has informed the dog warden and the police and as many people as she knows so they can look out for her.

If you or anyone you know in that area spots/finds her could you phone Elaine asap please on her mobile : 07988102550.

Summer has just recently been spayed so it is vital she can be found as soon as possible.



Thanks for your help folks
Stuart :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Good luck in finding your dog mate am sure she will be found again safe and well


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope they find her safe and well.

Once your into the breed you always keep an eye out for them :thumb:

(we are on various EBT forums)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

best of luck finding them. our greyhound,leia, decided to bolt out of the front door a couple of weeks ago. no way was i gonna catch her. luckily she came back after 10mins. recall training is just not working!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Our EBT went to training classes, was doing his bronze but the trainer said he was too distracting for the other dogs 

He can do all his recalls etc, just dosnt want too :lol: (breed thing)


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

I live in bonnyrigg I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spotted near Bonnyrigg and Grangemouth?? That's a heck of a distance apart mate - sure it wasn't *Bonnybridge*?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> Spotted near Bonnyrigg and Grangemouth?? That's a heck of a distance apart mate - sure it wasn't *Bonnybridge*?


My geography is bad enough locally, never mind down that way :lol: I just copied it from our greyhound rescue forum, as it's a fellow member's dog.

Last sightings were Grangemouth, so hopefully she's still in that area and will be found safely. :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Franco, you're right, it was Bonnybridge, not Bonnyrigg. Moral of the story? use copy and paste next time , don't retype it and get it wrong.................


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

cotter said:


> Franco, you're right, it was Bonnybridge, not Bonnyrigg. Moral of the story? use copy and paste next time , don't retype it and get it wrong.................


Cheers mate. Bonnyrigg is south of Edinburgh which would be a long way, even for a greyhound, whereas Bonnybridge isn't that far from Cumbernauld. 
Here's hoping Summer is found safe and well. The owner could consider using Animal Search - http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/ - to regsiter Summer's details.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'll keep an eye out i live in Grangemouth and walk my own dog around the area.

Grangemouth and Bonnybridge is still a good 8-10 miles so would imagine it would be someone in a car, do we have any pics?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciated.

I don't have any pics at the moment, but I'll see what I can do :thumb:


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

im in denny, near bonnybridge, im in grangemouth quite often and cumbernauld all the time so il keep an eye open mate, hope she turms up


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news, Summer was found last night. Not sure exactly where. Exhausted, but appears to be unhurt. Great news 

thanks to everyone who was keeping an eye out :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cotter said:


> Great news, Summer was found last night. Not sure exactly where. Exhausted, but appears to be unhurt. Great news
> 
> thanks to everyone who was keeping an eye out :thumb:


Excellent news.

I've been keeping my beady eye open when out. :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great news. Always love happy ending. :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

good news


----------

